# R I P BUZZ



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

One of the hardest decisions to make is to have an animal put down. I've had to do it many times but in the end I have always been glad I could do this one last thing for a loved one. When all hope is gone and there is nothing left but pain and suffering its time to let them pass. I feel your tears  RIP Buzz


----------



## Mariel (Jul 8, 2008)

My horse was put down and i didnt get to say good-bye. The one thing i regret about losing her was not being the last person she saw. I cry when i think about her. But thats what loving horses does to us. Hang in there and remember all the good memories!


----------



## Deema (Jan 11, 2011)

My favourite horse, Caesar, a flea-bitten grey gelding, he was my first horse and I loved him so much! The next morning I came to groom him and found him dead, the vet said that he had died from something bad he had ate. I kept on crying and crying, I'll never forget him, at least we went out for a bareback hack the day before!
I truly feel your loss and I know you won't get over it easily. But don't let that stop you from getting a new loved one, but at the same time you'll always love Buzz and he'll always have a place in your heart.
RIP Buzz!


----------



## wildhorsesgone (Jan 13, 2011)

*Memories of a loyal friend*

Your post was in 2008 and I realize that Buzz had already been gone five years at that time. I hope that you read this.

I am sorry for your loss. It sounds like you and Buzz spent a lot of time together, what a lucky horse! Buzz had you for a best friend! You must have given her a great life, full of love and companionship and she got to leave our world with the person that she loved and trusted most near her. Was Buzz old? Did you have her since you were a kid? 

I can’t help but feel happy for Buzz because you loved her so much and your heart is so broken now that she is gone from your life because that tells me that Buzz had a wonderful life with you. God bless you for being so good to her. Maybe you could consider rescuing a horse from a shelter or adopt from the US BLM and give another horse a chance to have a wonderful life like Buzz had.


----------



## sandhillsgage (Jan 16, 2011)

I had a arabian sorrel. He got the westniles, he was gone the morning I went out for chores. He was my first love. Now I have another Arabian named Gage. He is my boy. I love and loved them both very much. RIP


----------

